# If you didn't already know...



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Congratulations to you both!!!:cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Well you KNOW How I love him ....You make me smile. And bring joy to me with you r happiness...Please dont stop


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

He's a gorgeous *Poodle*, not just a gorgeous poodle of color. Congrats on breeding such a magnificent boy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I told you recently in an email, I think he is one of the loveliest Poodles of colour I have ever seen. I love his dark, dark skin. He is a beautiful boy. It is going to be interesting to see how the blue-red gamble pans out.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well done!  For an Apricot...  heeheehee


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Well...

Reds already fade, so I'm not stressing the blue/dilute.

Carter was not your average blue - Carter isn't your average dog! :amen:

Lombardi has been bred to B, who is a lovely color, but not the on-fire red she was until 18 - 20 months.

Lombardi on the other hand has glorious (heehee) color, and it has held, but I'll be watching closely til he is 10!

I expect great color from their pups. Any fading could/would likely be just as much the responsibility of B, as of Lombardi, but of course he will be blamed.

Remember I also have Irma to work with, once she has her AKC CH and is old enough. First planned is a black litter, and then perhaps a color breeding.

And there is also Rose, who is tentatively planned with Enzo, pending all testing and her being of age mid next year. 

(Rose and Irma are Lombardi's littermates out of the Carter x Ruby litter).

Photos and updates will be posted, as I believe there is a lot to be learned from this litter... and don't forget it was 2 very successful and well established poodle breeders who suggested the breeding (a great blue x a red), so I think the future is quite bright (red)!

Watch for updates! and Cross your fingers for me! Would love a nice litter to "pick" from!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

:aetsch:

CB!

can't post what I want to! 

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

Tabatha-Fantastic news! I am just so happy and thrilled for you.
BTW...BOTH of you look wonderful
Thanks so much for sharing your good news.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow.....what a glorious poodle! Just lovely. I would love to get my hands on his hair ! It looks magnificent.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Stunning and he DOES look like a trophy!


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nola,

Beautiful pigment on your boy! The eyes, points and skin really make his expression stand out! I love the colours.... Looking good!

Paragon


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Stunning boy! Congratulations!!


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

It was so nice to meet you Tabitha and another big congratulations your boy looked great! So fun for the poodle forum girls!! WTG!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

The color is stunning! and nice body! Congrats!


----------

